# 20" or SE 16" wheels ?



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

what should I get? 20" wheels or 16" SE wheels? I'm more li ke in drag racing, but i dont know wich ones to get? the SE wheels look very cool and they haver those here in a yonk yard, the 20 inchers look more like saturday night crussing. right now I'm rolling 16" with 55 profile tires and they look kin of small (picture) http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_13_full.jpg

some times I put some steel rims ( yes the classic ones for tuners) and it looks better.

please help me

16" SE wheels with used tires = $600.00 at a local yonk yard

20" rims without tires = $535.00 at ebay


My BaBy: http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_50_full.jpg


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can find 16" SE wheels for cheaper than $600 _shipped to your door_. I sold mine to a guy on the east coast for $400 shipped (with tires).

In regards to your question though...it all depends on what you want the Maxima for.

Something to keep in mind regarding 20" rims = Suffer GREATLY on performance...possibility of bending rim, very high.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i put 17s from a 2002 altima on mine


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

> 16" SE wheels with used tires = $600.00 at a local yonk yard
> 
> 20" rims without tires = $535.00 at ebay


Dont go with 20's.
The ride will be so harsh with such a low profile tire plus you will have to creep everywhere in hopes of not bending one.
The weight will also effect your driving.
No more quick launches

for 600- 800 you can get a new set of wheels with new tires mounted and balanced here
http://www.wheelmax.com/Specials/specials.html


----------



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

Go with some 19" s...


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I might get some 18" or 19", I dont know yet, I like this wheels http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7911453915&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT

but I dont know, they are very cheap but the may be heavy, what do you think about this wheels?


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

I like the Axis Reverbs in 17"...yeeeeah!!


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

19's look best imho


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I just got a set of SE wheels. went with 225/55 kumho's. I love 'em. Probably not the best drag setup. 

low profile = careful driving


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

nismo_maxima said:


> I might get some 18" or 19", I dont know yet, I like this wheels http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7911453915&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> but I dont know, they are very cheap but the may be heavy, what do you think about this wheels?


nah...check these out. These are sweet except for the AXIS logo on them..and 17 LBS.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7909903310&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I just got 19's but my 18s are for sale if you are interested


----------

